

Napkin-style business plan generator - hinathan
http://bplan.lensu.com/
Inspired by the cliche of a business plan scrawled on a napkin, I decided to spend my evening making this silly graphviz wrapper. Sometimes its output reads like the basis for a plausible pitch.
======
itmag
Hipster.com obviously used this tool: <http://bplan.lensu.com/?plan=7BfKD>

Any ideas on how to leverage mobile and ubiquitize pivotal synergy in value-
added hipsterspace? I believe clownsourced NoSQL might hold the key to scaling
idiosyncratically while leapfrogging toward tractors in the field.

------
6ren
Awesome, but repeats pretty quickly.

Idea: extend vocab with pitches of actual startups. Bonus: by chance, it will
occasionally regurgitate those; and perhaps some good, not yet existing
ones...

 _EDIT_ not exact repeats, just the same keywords. _EDIT2_ I think it was just
some bad luck; it's repeated much less often just now.

BTW: clever to seed rand with the permalink code, and generate with
deterministic random numbers. I was wondering how you did the mapping.

~~~
hinathan
If you're seeing repeats that's probably a bug, as this is supposed to be both
random and fairly varied. I'm torn — adding permalinks has now made it much
more complex to extend or revise the lexicon. I'll probably need to version
the input text lists and embed those versions in the permalink, but that's a
bit much for what's left of my day (1am where I am).

------
digisth
This goes along well with the Web Economy BS Generator:
<http://www.dack.com/web/bullshit.html>

There's real potential for organic synergy and interdisciplinary cross-
pollination here.

------
pbjorklund
This made my day. Pull #trending from twitter as optional dictionary :)

------
drKarl
[http://i2.kym-
cdn.com/entries/icons/original/000/000/248/und...](http://i2.kym-
cdn.com/entries/icons/original/000/000/248/underpants.jpg)

------
hinathan
I probably should have submitted this as a 'Show HN'

~~~
Gigablah
Permalinks would be nice so people can pass around their "Exploit $$$ -> ???
-> $$$$$$" napkins.

~~~
hinathan
Good idea — didn't make the first cut but I've added them now. Thanks!

------
rplnt
I wonder how food trucks get there. <http://bplan.lensu.com/?plan=y4dgf>

------
revorad
It's good, but needs more Machine Learning(TM).

